# Smoant Pasito



## lesvaches (14/6/19)

Any vendors getting the Smoant Pasito AND RBA? pricing?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (14/6/19)

lesvaches said:


> Any vendors getting the Smoant Pasito AND RBA? pricing?
> View attachment 169229
> View attachment 169230
> View attachment 169231


Check with VapePulse

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## KZOR (14/6/19)

Should be getting mine this afternoon. 
Even had some 30ga/40ga aliens made to test in the RBA.
Hoping that this will be the one i use as a stealth device.

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## lesvaches (14/6/19)

KZOR said:


> Should be getting mine this afternoon.
> Even had some 30ga/40ga aliens made to test in the RBA.
> Hoping that this will be the one i use as a stealth device.


yes, review time!


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (14/6/19)

KZOR said:


> Should be getting mine this afternoon.
> Even had some 30ga/40ga aliens made to test in the RBA.
> Hoping that this will be the one i use as a stealth device.



Looking forward to your opinion @KZOR - also have one inbound soon 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KZOR (14/6/19)

RenaldoRheeder said:


> Looking forward to your opinion



Should have received it yesterday but DHL messed up again so only getting it Monday.
Had some special super nano aliens and nano claptons made for the RBA. 

2x30ga aliened by 40ga : 2mm inner diameter with 5 wrasps

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (16/6/19)

Pod system with rba, will definitely want to try this out but after @KZOR's review 

Sent from my SM-A730F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (17/6/19)

KZOR said:


> Should have received it yesterday but DHL messed up again so only getting it Monday.
> Had some special super nano aliens and nano claptons made for the RBA.
> 
> 2x30ga aliened by 40ga : 2mm inner diameter with 5 wrasps
> ...



Those coils look amazing @KZOR

Did you make them yourself or buy them?
If you bought them, where can I get such coils?


----------



## KZOR (17/6/19)

Silver said:


> If you bought them, where can I get such coils?



Quintin from White Collar coils made me strips on order so that i can turn them myself to specific diameters depending on the MTL device i want to build.  I will pm you his number.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (17/6/19)

KZOR said:


> Quintin from White Collar coils made me strips on order so that i can turn them myself to specific diameters depending on the MTL device i want to build.  I will pm you his number.



Ah man that sounds great
Just what i need


----------



## Chukin'Vape (18/6/19)

Which stores has this product inbound? I see VapePulse has a preorder but I cant find it on their online shop..

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Random264 (25/6/19)

I see the sir's has stock of both the pod system and the rba deck.

Pod system:
https://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/new/products/new-smoant-pasito-pod-system

Rba deck and coils:
https://www.sirvape.co.za/collectio...cement-coils-by-smoant?variant=28516243210324

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## lesvaches (25/6/19)

or join to win..
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/giveaway-join-to-win-smoant-pasito-kit.t59578/#post-788587

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Brommer (26/6/19)

@KZOR how is the flavor on this one?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KZOR (26/6/19)

Brommer said:


> @KZOR how is the flavor on this one?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Chukin'Vape (26/6/19)

I was very excited about this device, the loose MTL is a deal breaker for me, considering that this is perhaps even a smidge looser than a Nord is a restricted DL for me. Im super bummed about this one.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Brommer (26/6/19)

KZOR said:


> Rather watch the video.
> Don't want to say too much on the forum as only one local vendor is stocking them and i don't like them.




Thanks yeah I did, maybe I missed your thoughts on the flavor.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## lesvaches (27/6/19)

https://foggasvapeshop.co.za/products/smoant-pasito

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## lesvaches (25/7/19)

Ordered my second Pasito from BLCK vapor today R490.

https://blckvapour.co.za/products/smoant-pasito-vape-pod-kit

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## lesvaches (26/8/19)

Smoant Pasito Dual coil build

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Chukin'Vape (26/8/19)

Guys, I bought two of these already - and yes I love them now. The flavor is so much better than all the other pods I have tested - and the MTL is tight enough for me. The nord is a joke compared.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## lesvaches (26/8/19)

Chukin'Vape said:


> Guys, I bought two of these already - and yes I love them now. The flavor is so much better than all the other pods I have tested - and the MTL is tight enough for me. The nord is a joke compared.


couldn’t agree more


----------

